# Extending sleeping arrangement in Eura Mobil Sport 580 LS



## 116046 (Aug 27, 2008)

We need to extend sleeping arrangements in the motor home.
The manual shows how to drop the table to make into a bed but we also want to bridge the gap between the bed space with the drop down table and the bench seat to make one big sleeping area. We have several boards supplied but cannot see how they all fit together.
Is there any web site or manual that would give this information?


----------

